# Nikon 20mm f/1.8G is Fun!



## nerwin (Jul 28, 2017)

So I just got the Nikon 20 1.8G delivered to me today and I am EXTREMELY happy with this lens. It's exactly what I've been wanting. The way this lens renders things is just so different than the 16-35 f/4. 

Who says you can't get decent bokeh with a ultra wide angle lens?!


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like that might stay on the camera for a while. Good to see another prime in the list.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 28, 2017)

So as I'm writing this I'm literally outside in a field taking milky way shots. Haha. 

But yeah, so far from what I've seen on the monitor, the lens is worth every penny.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2017)

Milkshake shots? WTF are you up to!!!??? I thought you were on a no-dairy diet!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 28, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Milkshake shots? WTF are you up to!!!??? I thought you were on a no-dairy diet!



Where do you see milkshake? Derrel, might be time to get your eyes checked or I'm dyslexic.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 28, 2017)

First one with the 20 1.8G. I took many frames and I plan on stacking them at some point. But this is out of a single raw file and processed in Lightroom. Not too bad.

f/1.8, 15 seconds, ISO 3200


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## dwonkaniel (Aug 21, 2017)

Nicely done! Really liking the bokeh on that lens.


----------

